# Dumm hat Schwein



## kelt

Ahoj,

poradíte prosím překlad tohoto německého výrazu?

Mělo by se jednat zhruba o "blbce, který má/měl štestí".

Díky


----------



## morior_invictus

Já bych to přeložil jako: _"Hloupí mají štěstí."_


----------



## werrr

Těžko překládat, když nemáme kontext.

Nabízí se třeba:

_Štěstí (se unavilo a) sedlo i na vola.
__Čím hloupější sedlák, tím větší brambory._​_Hloupý Honza_​


----------



## kelt

werrr said:


> Těžko překládat, když nemáme kontext._Štěstí (se unavilo a) sedlo i na vola.
> __Čím hloupější sedlák, tím větší brambory._​_Hloupý Honza_​



Díky. Lepší kontext nemám – zapsal jsem si to z hodiny konverzace na téma štěstí

Všechny tři překlady byly zmíněny, leč jsem doufal že čeština má i nějaký lepší výraz. V tuto chvíli se mi nejvíce líbí: _Štěstí (se unavilo a) sedlo i na vola._


----------

